# Please fill in the blanks on two illegible tags.



## abax (Jul 18, 2012)

Paph. rothschildianum ' _______ Sunrise' x rothschildianum 'New Horizon' AM/AOS

Paph. rothschildianum Memoria _______Allen x Davidson
_________ 'Big Surprise'

The winner may get a toaster...or not.oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2012)

using google, i came up with a 'hilo sunrise x roth 'new horizon'

... and for part of the last name I found paph memoria richard allen davidson


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds reasonable to me, cnycharles. My tag is AM/AOS.
An awarded plant, I presume. The memoria richard allen davidson is correct. Thank you and Ray.

The full name is Paph. rothschildianum Memoria Richard
Allen Davidson 'Big Surprise'.

BTW, my name is Angela.


----------

